
London Home Supper Clubs - aarmenante
https://www.dorsia.io/cities/london/articles/london-home-supper-clubs-trend
======
spiderfarmer
This website is beautifully designed and very readable. Good to see there are
still websites that care about the users experience.

~~~
Whackbat
The design is impeccable and it's pleasurable to read; a rare combination.

~~~
dalore
I found the font strange, and a bit narrow.

Looks like it's called "begum" [https://www.typewolf.com/site-of-the-
day/fonts/begum](https://www.typewolf.com/site-of-the-day/fonts/begum)

------
irb
I went to one of these about 9 years ago, and to be honest I had no idea they
were still a thing. They were very talked about back then but I hadn't really
heard of them again until now.

It was an enjoyable experience, and it was when I first moved to London for my
first job so it felt very trendy and cosmopolitan and grown-up to me. Maybe I
should look into it again...

------
telesilla
I have enjoyed the supper-clubs of Buenos Aires in the past, partly because it
was much cheaper and better food that the restaurants (from what I understood,
it was very difficult to get a kitchen and/or liquor license) and partly
because it was an interesting way to meet people. I think this is an
international space that AirBnB is successfully filling with their
experiences?

------
crispyambulance
We do a private version of this with friends a few times a year, each
household takes turns hosting a full dinner party, sometimes with a theme and
sometimes not.

It's a good way to exercise one's hosting skills, keep in practice in the
kitchen, and socialize.

------
werber
Is there a website that anyone uses that focuses on the United States?

~~~
smn1234
have you already tried EatWith ?

